# Luciano Pavarotti vs Tito Gobbi



## Alera Marishka (Jan 7, 2017)

They have both great voices but who's better between these two?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

You realize you are comparing a tenor with a baritone?

They were both terrific singers, but in different repertory.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Which is better? Apples or Oranges?


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

It's hard if not impossible to compare a tenor and a baritone, let alone say that one is "better" than the other. One thing that comes to my mind, though, is that both Gobbi and Pavarotti, as native Italians, had great and meaningful enunciation when singing.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

They could both sing but Gobbi could also act and not just stand around twiddling a handkerchief.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The strange question ever.


----------



## ma7730 (Jun 8, 2015)

becca said:


> they could both sing but gobbi could also act and not just stand around twiddling a handkerchief.


you take that back!


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

This makes about as much sense as Domingo comparing Netrebko to Callas..


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Bit like comparing a dentist with a chiropodist


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I wonder what O.P intentions are when making this "polls" .


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

Odd. When someone invites a comparison between two quite different performers, there's immediately a (actually quite reasonable) objection made by all the respondents that such a comparison makes no sense. Yet, when it comes to similar recent "versus" threads about equally diverse composers, quite a different reaction seems to prevail.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

What's all this stupid versus stuff?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

gellio said:


> What's all this stupid versus stuff?


Ask O.P that question.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Interesting question. 

I think Gobbi would have the fitness advantage in a boxing match, but Pavarotti would be favored in a drinking competition, and incontestably the winner of a facial hair contest. Pavarotti had the edge on tax avoidance strategies as well. But Gobbi didn't give uncomfortable TV interviews about his sex life. 

All told, I guess I'd have to say Gobbi is better between the two.


----------



## ma7730 (Jun 8, 2015)

howlingfantods said:


> Interesting question.
> 
> I think Gobbi would have the fitness advantage in a boxing match, but Pavarotti would be favored in a drinking competition, and incontestably the winner of a facial hair contest. Pavarotti had the edge on tax avoidance strategies as well. But Gobbi didn't give uncomfortable TV interviews about his sex life.
> 
> All told, I guess I'd have to say Gobbi is better between the two.


Perhaps, but Gobbi never did this:





As far as I know of...


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

gellio said:


> What's all this stupid versus stuff?


Stupid versus stuff? I'm with stupid. (There's too much stuff.)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> Stupid versus stuff? I'm with stupid. (There's too much stuff.)


Way too much


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

A better comparison would have been Pavarotti v Tito Schipa. Perhaps that's who the OP meant.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> A better comparison would have been Pavarotti v Tito Schipa. Perhaps that's who the OP meant.


O.P made two strange polls and never been seen again.


----------

